# colchester student - bush sizing - help required



## barrington (Feb 10, 2019)

I've recently purchased a 1965 colchester student lathe that's in need of a little TLC! One of things I've discovered is that the bushes in the apron are worn and require replacing. 
The manual for the lathe state a unusual notation which I've so far been unable to decode and a Google search has provided any useful information, can you guys help?


----------



## Rootpass (Feb 10, 2019)

What’s the “unusual notation “?


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 11, 2019)

barrington,

I don't know much more about Colchesters than that they were made in England.  But if the photo that you attached was intended to pre-answer Rootpass's question, it doesn't.  First reason is that I cannot read it, even when opened up.  It is pretty badly out of focus.  If the answer was on either of the pages that you showed part of, you may need to use a decent camera instead of your cell phone.  Or at least get closer to the page.


----------



## john.k (Feb 11, 2019)

I have the parts list,and far as i know,it just gives partnumbers .,not any dimensions..........Ergo,you will have to make your own bushes .......which of course is a problem in that you will have to dismantle your apron,measure the bushes ,reassemble the apron,make the bushes and then fit them.


----------



## barrington (Feb 11, 2019)

john.k said:


> I have the parts list,and far as i know,it just gives partnumbers .,not any dimensions..........Ergo,you will have to make your own bushes .......which of course is a problem in that you will have to dismantle your apron,measure the bushes ,reassemble the apron,make the bushes and then fit them.


Thanks John, that's what I was afraid of ! Unfortunately I bought the lathe as a non-runner project, looks like I'm going to have to buy a lathe to get my lathe running. This is not totally unexpected but I was hoping that things like bushings would be readily available. Interestingly a local bearing supplier have come back with dimensions for the bushing listed as CT40, in the part listing, but then informed me that it was a nonstandard length.


----------



## barrington (Feb 11, 2019)

Please find attached better photos of bushings section of the lathe manual.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 11, 2019)

I've no idea as to what their replacement Colchester parts situation is.  But the first thing that I would do is to call Clausing and find out.

800-323-0972

Ask for either Colchester parts or Tech Support.  Or both.  Unlike a lot of other companies, they at least won't hang up on you for asking.


----------



## john.k (Feb 11, 2019)

I suspect the BS part of the number is  British Standard spec ,there must be a list of BS spec s for bushings..........there may also be a list of standard hardware used in the lathes..............I seem to rmemeber there is a list at the back of one of the parts lists.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 16, 2019)

I spoke to this source,
Www.fdk3co.com   (713) 688-2272
They had the cross slide brass for my Clausing Colchester 15.
 Expensive, but I figured out I was adjusting them wrong. Thankfully I didn’t need them.
I agree, call Clausing first.


----------



## warrjon (Mar 1, 2019)

Have you tried Colchester in the UK, I have a 1966 Master and was looking for a new crosslide nut they are very responsive.









						Colchester Lathe Spares
					

At Colchester Lathe Spares we offer spare parts for the lathes once manufactured by the Colchester Lathe Company Ltd. We supply new and used parts.




					www.colchesterspares.com


----------

